# Laudati slipped you the parchment... AKA Curse of the Demon



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just got these pics from Joe and thought you would like to see them. This will be the next in the line of Aurora scale beasties. Comments welcome. Thanks. John


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I am definitely saving my pennies for that one! A must have. We need a jaw-dropping icon for this one. 8-D


----------



## the ghoul (Jul 31, 2010)

please tell me that it will be available after the holidays , I should have the money for it then


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My comment would be WOW!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Awesome sculpt ! The movie was also titled "Night of the Demon" with "Curse" being the US reissue title


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Freakin' cool! Very nice sculpt! Love it!

MMM


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> The movie was also titled "Night of the Demon" with "Curse" being the US reissue title


Curse, schmurse - _*I want that model!*_




Facto2 said:


> ...This will be the next in the line of Aurora scale beasties.


You covered a lot of ground in one sentence there, John. For example, the Stonehenge rocks look to me to be smaller than the figure of Professor Harrington (or is that Karswell?), just as Aurora's fay Wray figure towered above the palms on King Kong's base. We can probably get a truer idea of the model's scale from the height of the Karswell (or is that Professor Harrington?) figure, if you could supply that measurement.

Or, I suppose we could just ask Mr. Laudati for the scale in which he created the sculpture, but what fun would that be?


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome sculpt, I just bought the DVD with both versions of this movie, still a great movie after all this time, I hope they don't try to do a remake of it. Karl


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Very nice sculpt.
I thought I had read, and just confirmed on IMDB, that the director didn't plan on showing the demon, but was pressured to do so by the studio. Interesting how something unintended became so iconic!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> Awesome sculpt ! The movie was also titled "Night of the Demon" with "Curse" being the US reissue title


"Night of the Demon" is the longer version, having scenes that were cut from "Curse". I watch this movie every Halloween season, I love it. 

I love Dana Andrews in this, he is so unlikeable in the beginning. He was the perfect rational man who had no patience with with anyone that he feels does not have rational views. Then he runs into the irrational.

But about the sculpt, where is the zipper?

David.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

This one is WAYYY COOL!! Another one outa the park!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

And again you guys come out with a winner! Now I have to find the movie! I think I have it but not sure. And I didn't know there were 2 movies.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

LOL. That makes my head hurt. But good points. I'll put it like this, the figure is about ten inches tall. 



Mark McGovern said:


> You covered a lot of ground in one sentence there, John. For example, the Stonehenge rocks look to me to be smaller than the figure of Professor Harrington (or is that Karswell?), just as Aurora's fay Wray figure towered above the palms on King Kong's base. We can probably get a truer idea of the model's scale from the height of the Karswell (or is that Professor Harrington?) figure, if you could supply that measurement.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Talked to Joe and there will be a "Night" name plate as well. Modeler will be able to choose which one he or she wants to use.



djnick66 said:


> Awesome sculpt ! The movie was also titled "Night of the Demon" with "Curse" being the US reissue title


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy, there's a DVD that has both versions on it. Check the link below. Used (I get all my DVDs used) from $6.98.

http://www.amazon.com/Curse-Demon-N...1344522175&sr=1-1&keywords=night+of+the+demon



Chinxy said:


> And again you guys come out with a winner! Now I have to find the movie! I think I have it but not sure. And I didn't know there were 2 movies.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Krel said:


> "Night of the Demon" is the longer version, having scenes that were cut from "Curse...But about the sculpt, where is the zipper?


K,

The longer version is on the DVD that John mentions. There's only about 8 minutes of new stuff, nothing too exciting. The Demon was essentially a puppet, so you wouldn't expect to see a zipper. Wires or other gadgetry, maybe - but no zipper. Of course, there's nothing to stop you from _adding_ one if you want...




Facto2 said:


> ...the figure is about ten inches tall.


Sorry about your head, John.

As it turns out Aurora's Kong is ten inches tall, when you measure the model from head to foot (not his height in his crouched stance). The Fay Wray figure is 2-1/2" high, which given her actual height of sixty-three inches, makes the Aurora model about 1/25 scale. So your model will be pretty close to Kong's scale.

Not that it matters much, because this'll look sweet on a shelf no matter what scale it is.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

That's the DVD I have, it's crisp and clear a very good B&W print. Karl


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Facto2 said:


> Chinxy, there's a DVD that has both versions on it. Check the link below. Used (I get all my DVDs used) from $6.98.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Curse-Demon-N...1344522175&sr=1-1&keywords=night+of+the+demon


OK John, just ordered it from Amazon. Thanks for the info! 
Also got an email saying package will arrive on Friday. Thanks! Now I have something to do over the weekend! SWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> K,
> 
> The longer version is on the DVD that John mentions. There's only about 8 minutes of new stuff, nothing too exciting. The Demon was essentially a puppet, so you wouldn't expect to see a zipper. Wires or other gadgetry, maybe - but no zipper. Of course, there's nothing to stop you from _adding_ one if you want...


No effects or Demon scenes, mostly DA visiting the family of the man on trial for murder, but interesting never the less. That is the version I watch every year. It would be interesting to see a version without seeing the Demon, just the effect the curse has on people.

I thought that the Demon was both a puppet, and a partial costume. There were a couple of books that claimed that you could see the zipper on the back of the costume. I never have, but perhaps I haven't looked close enough.

David.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Krel said:


> There were a couple of books that claimed that you could see the zipper on the back of the costume.


I just checked the Demon's last appearance in the film on YouTube:



 For the most part, it looks to me like a highly articulated puppet. It is possible that the puppet was made to accomodate a live performer's arms for the killing of Karswell, but there aren't any zippers evident to me.

I've learned that one can't always trust film history books. Even well-researched works often quote studio publicity departments, press coverage, or other sources that were contemporaneous with a given movie production but were still inaccurate. For example, you will read in many books about the "acids" that Jack Pierce reportedly used to remove the Frankenstein Monster makeup on Boris Karloff. Pierce used no such materials; it was ace_tone_, which was and is commonly used as a solvent by makeup artists.

Even if there was a zipper on the Demon, I think its omission by Mr. Laudati wouldn't be too great an excercise of artistic licence. Of course, there would be diehard accuracy fanatics who'd disgree. In that case, they could count on the Aftermarketeers to come up with a custom zipper add-on.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Holy crow, this is one of my absolute favorite movie monsters! I'm IN, John!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

There is no better movie to watch at Halloween. Several as much fun, but none better with glowing jack-o-lanterns, popcorn, candy corn, and cidar.

I read that the director wanted to leave the existence of the demon up to the viewer, just as he wanted to leave the existence of the panther ambiguous in "Cat People."

Paint schemes, anyone? Animalistic / naturalistic? Or as The Halloween Society did for their mask, a glowing coal?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

My personal feeling, and it doesn't contradict the appearance of the demon, is that only the intended victim can see the creature...as evidenced by Dana Andrews' last line in the movie, "Maybe it's better not to know..."


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mrmurph said:


> ...I read that the director wanted to leave the existence of the demon up to the viewer, just as he wanted to leave the existence of the panther ambiguous in "Cat People."


That's what I've always heard. In _The Cat People_ (1942), Irena's physical change into a cat was handled subtly. It happened in the shadows, a sequence that I thought blended seamlessly with the rest of the film, rather like Grimalkyn's (Karswell's cat) change into a panther in _Night/Curse of the Demon. _Personally, I feel that there's such a thing as too much subtlety; motion pictures are primarily a visual medium, after all. Val Lewton and Jacques Tourneur was masters at the suggestion of horror, but sometimes, a movie has to have a payoff. Without changing into a cat some way or another, Irena could be simply written off as a nut job. And without the shots of the Demon, I don't believe the movie would've had the impact that it did; I think we'd all have felt a little let down with only the "It's better not to know" line to explain Karswell's demise.

Certainly we wouldn't have a cool Demon model to look forward to!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I thought the Demon looked pretty good (given other less inspiring costumes in other movies of the time). He's actually pretty ambitious. Some of the scenes look like they could have used a large mock up of his head similar to the one used for close ups in King Kong. 

TCM shows this now and then. I always watch it when its on.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

That is one fine sculpt, only I think the human should have more of a terrified look maby with an open mouth like he's screaming like that chap in the movie ? when will we be seeing this in the hobby shops ? Karl


----------



## resinman (Dec 26, 2007)

Very well done by Joe you have another winner here John. :thumbsup:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to those who took the time to comment on Joe’s sculpt. I have started putting together a list of people who are interested. If you want to be added to that list, please send an email to: [email protected]. Please include all the usual info. Name, address, phone, etc. Thanks!!!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! Last night I watch Night of the Demon and after diner I'm watching Curse of the Demon. Well John, it's your fault! Now I'm so into this! :freak: BWAHAAHAAHAHAHAHA!!!! OK John, just kidding around because of my daughter just called me. She saw the DVD I was carring. She said I'm a nerd because of all my monster DVD, Star Trek, Star Wars and all my models.  She then said "Just own it dad! your a nerd". Well OK! 
Sending email to ya John and still working on the She Creature! And having fun! Thanks John!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John,

Email sent, and may I say it was darn hard to type when my fingers were trembling so much with anticipation....


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy and Mark, got your emails. Thanks, guys. Your names have been added to the list. 

Earlier today, Joe sent me the pic below. Once again Joe does his Photoshop magic. Great job, Joe.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow! You can almost smell the sulfur fumes! I'm in!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mrmurph said:


> Wow! You can almost smell the sulfur fumes!


That was me. Sorry... :freak:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Mark McGovern said:


> That was me. Sorry... :freak:


...a little talcum powder fix dat...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

You should have me on your list over at the CH, John...


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I think so. James Nichols, right?

Complete side note. I really wish I had Joe's Photoshop talent. If I tried that in Photoshop it would look like I used crayons. I think I need to take a class.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dat would be me, John...do you still need my particulars (phone number, mailing addy, all dat jazz?)


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone have a ballpark price for this beauty ? thanks. Karl


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

deadmanincfan said:


> Dat would be me, John...do you still need my particulars (phone number, mailing addy, all dat jazz?)


I should have all that on record. It'll be a couple of months but I will be in touch.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Too early in the game for that. Will depend on molding and casting costs...



starduster said:


> Anyone have a ballpark price for this beauty ? thanks. Karl


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Facto2 said:


> Too early in the game for that. Will depend on molding and casting costs...


As long as I don't have to sell more than a couple pints of T-negative and my sixth finger...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Facto2 said:


> I should have all that on record. It'll be a couple of months but I will be in touch.


Gotcha, boss! Talk to ya soon!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

John,

Email sent...add me to that list if you would...this kit looks GREAT! :thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Bob, got you down. Here's the complete list to date to make sure I'm not missing anyone...

Joe Laudati
Steve Riojas
Mark Brokaw
Kenny Caruso
Joe Bello
David Morrison
John Petik
Ted Paciotti (Torpted)
Kirk Durfey
Jessie Garcia
Charlie Coleman
Robert Allen
Bill Jones
James Nichols (Halloweenfan)
Mike Kelch
Tim Casey?
Bob Maxwell
William Jenks (Chinxy)
Mark McGovern
Joe Meyers
Karl Machtanz (still waiting for email with info)
Mike Stone
Donald Lombardo
Bob Jaconetti
Ray (razorwyre1)
Richard Sheridan


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

John,
Just sent you more info. Karl


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Facto2 said:


> I think so. James Nichols, right?
> 
> Complete side note. I really wish I had Joe's Photoshop talent. If I tried that in Photoshop it would look like I used crayons. I think I need to take a class.


Would it be possible to ship me a she creature along with the curse of the demon kit or is it to late??


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, the Demon won't be coming out for a couple of months. But send me your info and I'll get you added to the pre order list. I'd fill your order for a She but I'm out of castings right now. I'll contact you when I have them back in stock. Please send your info to: [email protected]. Thanks. John


----------



## Arminius (Aug 24, 2012)

*Greetings*

I am new to this here modeling circle, but I had to jump on just to make sure i dont miss out on that Curse of the Demon model- its fantastic! I have emailed my info and hope to soon be a part of the illustrious pre order list. Thanks!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Arminius, and you picked a great time and kit there to join us with...anything John Tucky puts out is going to be amazing!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sculpt is finally in the talented hands of Mike Evans for molding and casting. 

Why do these things always seem to take so long?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Facto2 said:


> Sculpt is finally in the talented hands of Mike Evans for molding and casting.
> 
> Why do these things always seem to take so long?


Well John, at least your getting them done. And that's GREAT! 
But can ya believe that with Christmas and this stupid MS I still haven't finished my She Creature but I'm getting back into it today during that game. So let me know when the demon is ready please! SWEET!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Going to make some modelers happy this week...


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Awesome! Can't wait! Nice!:woohoo:


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I always heard they didn't want to show the demon at all, but the U.S. distributor insisted. 

Does the UK version leave the demon up to the imagination, or do they show it to you?


----------



## Arminius (Aug 24, 2012)

*Anticipation*

This week? Really? Oh boy oh boy oh boy! I realize I am a newcomer and at the bottom of the preorder list, so I'll most likely be waiting a little longer- but still- OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY!!!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, with the UK version you just get the base and have to imagine the Demon. LOL. 

By the way, I prefer the UK Night of the Demon with the extra footage. I do think leaving the Demon out would have been a mistake. I also consider this one of the BEST monster movies of the 1950's.

I would love to see a sequel. Starts out with a small town being completely destroyed. Two hundred plus dead. Scotland Yard and MI6 are then brought in to find out what happened. Maybe they don't really want to know... Insert creepy music here. 



Jodet said:


> I always heard they didn't want to show the demon at all, but the U.S. distributor insisted.
> 
> Does the UK version leave the demon up to the imagination, or do they show it to you?


----------

